# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Fesival đua ghe ngo sóc trăng

## thanhst

Vài tấm ảnh chụp bằng đt cùi bắp của mình,dòng người đi lễ hội
Bác nào có ngẫu hứng thì qua Sóc Trăng xem đua nge nhé




Mới đào tạo được 1 chú thợ nhí

----------

MINHAT, Mr.L

----------


## Mr.L

chụp con kia lên đi anh ^^ dg thèm hjchjc

----------


## CKD

Tranh thủ, tranh thủ.. đi ST thôi, mấy nay chạy giắt giò lên cổ mà chưa đâu ra đâu hết.

----------


## MINHAT

Nhục thiệt dân sóc sờ pai mà chưa lần nào xem được đua ghe ngo
Khi nào vậy bác? Cái đó 2013 mà

----------


## tungas123456

Đẹp quá ạ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## doantruongkaka

Lễ hội Sóc Trăng rất tuyệt vời!

----------


## thucncvt

Khi nào khai mac vây Bác .có lẽ dip này vào Sóc Trăng chắc được tham dự rồi,nếu chưa khai mạc hihih

----------

